# UCLA Producers Program 2009



## tjcraig7 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone who interviewed for the UCLA Producers Program heard back yet? I emailed Ben Harris after my interview to say thanks, and on March 2nd he wrote me back saying that they would, "be in touch in a couple of weeks with an answer."


----------



## magicmyk (Mar 29, 2009)

They've been letting people know but I think its sort of by a person by person basis, and not all at once.

I received word like 2 weeks ago and I read a few other posts more recently from people who have been accepted.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Mar 29, 2009)

Right on, thanks for letting me know, and congratulations.


----------

